# Microsoft Money



## Kirk (Jan 16, 2003)

Remember all those emails that said if you forward to 10 friends you get 
money from Microsoft? Go to this website and find your name on this list 

with the dollar amount coming to you.  Click on the following: 

 Microsoft Money Payout 


http://www.acsu.buffalo.edu/~kinho/youare.swf


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 16, 2003)

:shrug:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 16, 2003)

Ahhhhhhh...Strobing....Seizure.....Uncontrolable urge to buy pokemon.....GAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 16, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## Cliarlaoch (Jan 19, 2003)

... I think the site's kinda redundant if one actually believed those letters... wait, that's me... darn.


----------

